# Tarpon....only when I'm not fishing



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Been out twice in the last 4 days looking for tarpon. Covered some serious water in the Navarre area without a single sighting. With the rain today and the swell up a little I decided to take my play boat out and do some yak surfing to get a little exercise. In the hour I was out there I saw 3 different groups of tarpon, one group had to have had 20 fish. Also saw the biggest ray I have ever seen, it came right under me and was right about the same width as my 10' yak and had white spots. He did a few circles around me and I chased him around a little then he moved on. Cool day on the water, just wish I had taken a pole and a different boat. It rained the entire time......


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Hmm....we've yet to see any off the beach.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Saw some earlier this year but those are the first I have seen in a long time


----------



## Lucky Pink Bucket (Jun 24, 2010)

My buddy and I fished the Miller Lite Tourney in Destin Saturday. We saw two of those spotted rays jumping a few feet out of the water. I had only seen them on tv or in aquariums prior to that. It was pretty cool to see. I wish I had my GoPro turned on when we saw them...does anyone know if that type of ray is migratory?


----------



## standrew (Dec 15, 2009)

Spotted eagle ray.... Yes they're migratory. They've been in the bay and beach here in PC for 2 months. Also saw true mantas this year before the rain


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

We went out today before the swell came up and I trolled a live cigar minnow on the way in. In about fifteen feet of water in prime tarpon area I got nailed. I heard a splash, my rod thumped and that was it. Not like a mackerel but who knows what it was.

I did find a spot loaded with trigger but I was ran off by the storm but got two just an inch short and a HUGE puffer in the three drops that I made. I cant wait until to get back out and hit it hard.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Here's a pic I was fishing on the shore at fort Pickens a couple weeks ago and thus guy was cruiZING down the shoreline real slow I was gonna get closer but as soon as I put my foot in the water he kinda stopped and looked at my foot so I figured ill let him be lol


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

jmunoz said:


> Here's a pic I was fishing on the shore at fort Pickens a couple weeks ago and thus guy was cruiZING down the shoreline real slow I was gonna get closer but as soon as I put my foot in the water he kinda stopped and looked at my foot so I figured ill let him be lol
> 
> View attachment 58346


Yep that's what I saw.....cool looking creature


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The tarpon haven't been nearly as thick this year as they have the last 2 yrs. 

4 for 6 so far this year so I'm not too upset but....


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

I was at pickens today and besides a turtle there were a few huge leaping fish. they came out of the water and flailed before going back in. not very king like so i figured they (it) were tarpon


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Chris V, I'm looking to chase some smaller tarpon that I can manage on some inshore gear. Any tips on where to go around P-Cola?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Unfortunately, I haven't targeted small tarpon over there but have seen several places that I'm sure they would be. I'll pm you in a but with 2 places that I've been told hold them over there


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Sounds good. I'm going to try one last trip in tomorrow evening before this hurricane rolls in if I can get some spots to try.


----------

